# new to the sites. lights ?



## mccalla mudder (Jul 9, 2009)

_hey everyone, im new to the site, so far it looks awesome. ive learned a lot i thought i knew just by browsing around. so, i have a 95 kodiak 400 & i want to put some extra lights on the front because the old ones just arnt all that bright.( not like most of u guys w/ ur knew fancy rigs)lol. i want to light up the woods when i go night riding. anyways my ? is will it run down the battery? & what kind do i need to buy? thanks in advance._


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome to the site! Alabama guys are always welcome!
Any light kit should do ya right. Something with 2 40 watt lights maybe..
Your charging system should work fine. The stator in your machine puts out the same voltage as mine... About 15 volts with the engine revved. I wouldnt buy a new battery unless i had to but I dont think you will.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Whats up McCalla Mudder, welcome to the site. Im glad were gettin more guys with different types of rides. Let us know how you like those MST's.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Wecome aboard!!!!!!!!!


I run a 300watt square KC. highlighter on my 300 honda. No problem.

I don't run any on my grizz.


What phreebsd said is steering ya' right.


----------



## sweeper (Apr 10, 2009)

Welcome !! Don't forget about H.I.D.s they cost a little more but don't draw near as much power, If you have other things drawing(radio,gps) Nothing beats a good night ride!


----------



## mccalla mudder (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks guys, ive been goin crazy this week tryin to get everything ready. Its been 2 weeks since ive been on an atv. I even took the truck out the other day just to get some mud on me.lol. Sounds good on the lights i found a set of 35wtrs for a pretty good price. Ill deff. Let u know about the mst's im putting them on monday. The front/rear snorkels r going on in the morning. & i agree everyone sure loves the brutes on here. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

I run a cheap set that I bought from Pep Boys. Think I paid $30 for the set. Figure if I have to replace them every year, I got my money out of them. Pretty much any set made to be mounted on an off-road vehicle will stand up the the bumps, you just need to make sure they are sealed if you plan on going deep!
Make sure you get a good weather proof switch. The switches that come with most lights are made to be mounted in a truck cab. Go to a marine parts store and get something for a boat.


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

It boils down to this.
Better lighting at a decent price:
Many aftermarket lights will accomplish this feat, with ease.

The mack daddy, burn my beer stained pupils out of their sockets lights:
HID.


It's all in what you want.

If you can spring the funds for the HID'S, you'll be very pleased. (Everbody who meets you on the trail will hate your azz though)





Just sayin'


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I met several dozen of the HID guys at last years Nats. I'm pretty sure I made myself clear on what I thought about them.


----------

